# Non Active Non Subscribers



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

We seem to have collected 'Members' over the years who have not subscribed and never posted or visited the site for years.
Should we be weeding some of these out particularly non subscribers who never visit the site?


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Should maybe offer them an incentive to revisit the site.

10 extra free posts and 18mts for the price of 12?

Be nice to get some younger members on here


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

how do you mean, weed them out? Some people join up, have a look around & don't come back. Others don't subscribe and just "read". It's up to them


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

51719 members might look good, but isn't it a joke. Even George Telford is No.2 on the member list search.Weed them out. For non subscribers, it they haven't visited for a month, then delist and make them re apply. 
tony


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Wasn't there a discussion on this before? Obviously Nuke decided to do nothing!

peedee


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

I am not sure what happens when you completely delete someones account but maybe all their posts disappear too or if they do not then then would be attributed to anonymous.

Is it worth taking the chance?

stew


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Younger*



Addie said:


> Should maybe offer them an incentive to revisit the site.
> 
> 10 extra free posts and 18mts for the price of 12?
> 
> Be nice to get some younger members on here


We are only young, nice to get some older wiser advice!

TM


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Nearly 52k members is good for advertisers :wink: 

tony


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

GEMMY said:


> Nearly 52k members is good for advertisers :wink:


Exactly!! :roll:  
Headlines sell papers :wink:

Nuke would never dilute his headline 8O


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Motor Home Fun deleted a lot of the dormant membership not long back, wonder what effect it has had on there?..


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Nuke already answered this question (more or less) in another thread. See here http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-938084.html#938084


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Q: What's it got to do with any one of us except the site owner, and how does it affect anyone else's membership?
A: Absolutely nothing. :roll: 

Dougie.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

asprn said:


> Q: What's it got to do with any one of us except the site owner, and how does it affect anyone else's membership?
> A: Absolutely nothing. :roll:
> 
> Dougie.


Errr yes quite. who cares?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Anyway if you are someone who dips in now and again having your account deleted a complete pain, Alan.


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

Addie said:


> Should maybe offer them an incentive to revisit the site.
> 
> 10 extra free posts and 18mts for the price of 12?
> 
> Be nice to get some younger members on here


If their membership is, in effect, dormant & they never visit the site, how will these people know of the special offer? :?:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

jimmyd0g said:


> If their membership is, in effect, dormant & they never visit the site, how will these people know of the special offer? :?:


http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-948129.html#948129


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Surely deleting people just like that could lead to some bad feelings, I know that some people join MHF as a guest or even a full subscriber, and never post anything.

Many people find the benefit that comes from MHF is the opportunity to learn things from the wisdom of others. Many people do not believe that they have enough expertise to be able to offer opinions on the posted topics so do not wish to post on the threads, but still get a great deal from reading other members comments.

Others, of course (me included!  ) like to post and offer their contributions - although we may not be "experts" with the correct pieces of paper to justify our posts.

In order to delete an account everyone would have to be checked not only for when the last post was made but also for the last time they visited the site. That would take time and effort - that could of course, be put into answering other points on the forum.

The number does not change my opinion of MHF - it is a forum that I find of immense value and interest, and I know others do also.

Dave


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

asprn said:


> jimmyd0g said:
> 
> 
> > If their membership is, in effect, dormant & they never visit the site, how will these people know of the special offer? :?:
> ...


If that was an implied criticism of me (apologies if I have misread your reply) then you have clearly misunderstood me. I actually agree with your earlier reply - if Nuke is happy with a large number of dormant members then it has nothing to do with us. I was simply giving a, hopefully, logical response to the suggestion in the earlier post.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

jimmyd0g said:


> If that was an implied criticism of me (apologies if I have misread your reply) then .....


<sigh> No, no implied criticism of you implied. I simply directed my "reply" to barryd's summary of my earlier reply to the earlier reply to..... :roll: saying, "Who cares", implying that in fact, I don't. That's not to say that you don't, and are quite entitled to care.

Etc. etc. etc.

Ad infinitum. :lol:

D'ya reckon there could be fight about this soon? 

Dougie.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Boredom is showing Dougie :lol: 

tony


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

GEMMY said:


> Boredom is showing Dougie :lol:


In this case, Tony, I will not deny. 

Dougie.


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

asprn said:


> jimmyd0g said:
> 
> 
> > If that was an implied criticism of me (apologies if I have misread your reply) then .....
> ...


No fight from me. I'm a luvva, not a fighter. :lol:

PS

Thanks for the explaination.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

jimmyd0g said:


> No fight from me. I'm a luvva, not a fighter. :lol:
> PS Thanks for the explaination.


You're welcome, sweetie. 8O


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Can't you sub contract yourself out to the local Civil Guardia, they'll give you a gun to play with. :lol: 

tony


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

GEMMY said:


> Can't you sub contract yourself out to the local Civil Guardia, they'll give you a gun to play with. :lol:


Great idea! Maybe I can deal effectively with all these people who go around looking for motorhomers with their lorryloads of ga... OOPS....

8O


----------

